# Finally!!!!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay my little girl is 5 weeks today! and I finally know what she looks like! I'm so excited, I can't wait to have her in my arms. Her pigment is coming in...still a few spots to go, but they will. I love her!








[attachment=3947:attachment]


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

omg!! that is soooo cute, bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww!! She is so incredibly cute!














I cant' wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Aww! Pixel is a real cutie. It's so neat you have pictures. When I decided I wanted a Malt I didn't think of that early enough and I don't have any pictures of Bella before five months (but I've taken a million pictures of her since bringing her home







). I'm so excited for you, can't wait!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww Jaimie she is absolutely beautiful







what a precious little girl


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, what sweet little pics of Pixel! I know you must just be ecstatic.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a little Pixel she is! And cute too!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

AAaaawwwww Pixel is so cute







I am so happy for you







What a precious little one you have to bring home soon


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Pixel is such a cutie pie







!!!! You must be sooo happy!! Are you flying to get her or is the breeder shipping her?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am flying to her..I cant wait!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

So precious







. It is going to be fun to watch her grow on SM







.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

<div align="center">







*SHES A CUTIE!!!!!*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG Jaimie, she is precious!!! Time will fly and you`ll have her in your arms real soon, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, she is a real cutie.

It must be so tough to wait. I could not imagine that.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Aww, she's adorable!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh Jaime Pixel is SO CUTE!!! It must be so exciting for you to see her first pictures!!! Yay I cant wait to see more


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is darling!! How exciting!!! WOW!

[attachment=3952:attachment]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Jaimie congrats!







She's so adorable but I don't envy you the wait! Hang in there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

*Aww Jaimie, Pixel is so precious! I'm so happy for you.*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaimie, what a little doll she is. I am sure you are counting the days until you can hold her in your arms. Look forward to seeing lots more pics of Pixel.

Cheryl


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Look at the pretty baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie congrats. I am so glad you have pictures. She is adorable. Makes me want Matilda to have a sister or brother.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

Adorable! What a cute name!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awwwwwww, so sweet!! I smell puppy breath


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

What a CUTIE!!!







I can't wait to see my new baby! 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She is the cutest little puppy I've ever seen. Congratulations !!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Awww!! She is too cute!
Jess


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's sooo precious!














The wait must be awful, now that you know what a sweetheart you have coming!! Welcome to SM, little Pixel.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg omg omg how CUTE is THAT face?!?!?!??! and for her to only get CUTER? i cant stand it! LOL green with envy, yes i am!

ann marie and the "HEY! MY cute face is RIGHT HERE TOO!" buttercup, who cant stand to not be the center of mommy's attention...ever...


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie - sooo cute! What a precious little face!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! She is soooo worth the wait!! She is so cute!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jamie .. Pixel is sooo adorable. I can't wait for her to be in your arms. I feel like she is one of my own and I am soooo excited for you. I am anxious for you to get her ...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh how cute is that?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is soooo cute!!







I can't wait to watch her grow on SM!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is just PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

<div align="center">*I couldnt resist!!... i'm posting again!! hehe... *
*YAY!! FINALLY PICTURES!!!*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Jaimie she is adorable!!!! I'm so excited to finally see pictures of her. Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is a beautiful little girl!!







Congratulations, I can imagine how excited you must be.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Jaimie!What a sweet baby she is,a heart melter for sure!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

She's precious........


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!!! Now that we've seen the first photos of beautiful Pixel, we want more!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

JAIME!!! SHE IS SO CUTE!!! OMG.... so cute!! well worth the wait!.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little doll! How can you stand the wait????


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

She is the cutest! aww! congrats to you and parker!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWWWW she is just so very very cute!!!









Thank you for sharing her with us.

I am just GREEN with envy.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

How exciting!!







She is adorable. Please show us more pictures as you get them!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OMG she is adorable, i cant wait for you to have her either, take care. beautiful just beutiful litlle pixel dust... ha ha


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She is tooo cute!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pixel is so precious!









Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## aortic001 (Feb 5, 2006)

What an adorable baby!!! Love the name Pixel too.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, precious.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

She is gorgeous just gorgeous. I can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Jamie, she is just beautiful. She looks just perfect to me. Have you broken the news to Parker yet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I tell Parker all the time..but he hasnt figured it out yet...he doesnt know why i put pixels new bows in his hair the other day...hubby told him i was using the pics as blackmail haha


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Awww, she is SO cute!!! Congrats!
Mary


----------

